# That pesky rattle from the passenger rear of the vehicle......



## sparkyallen1 (Aug 20, 2014)

2014 Cruze LT, 1700k has started with a rattle from the passenger rear of the vehicle. I can hear it and my passengers that ride with me regularly can hear it but I'm worried the dealership won't. It's not very loud. I notice it because it was NOT there when I purchased the vehicle. I am taking it in to the dealership.... From what I've read, this seems to be an issue. I refuse to be walked all over. Any advice on what to say to the dealership to insure they listen and DO THEIR JOB vs give me lip service.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Best thing to do is take one of the service advisors on a test drive so you can point out the noise when you hear it. If someone else test drives it, they may not notice the rattle you're experiencing.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My CRUZE is in the Hospital for this right now. Well they are trying to fix a POP that is seriously wrong from the same area but I also hear a vibration which I can duplicate by shutting the door, tapping on the parcel shelf, or hitting the wheel well from the trunk. Very annoying!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the same popping noise from the rear suspension on my '13 2LT. I've had both rear struts/shocks replaced and it's still persistent. Been to the dealer 2 times already for this.


----------



## Farmington (Mar 7, 2014)

GM will not fix this. I don't even think they know what causes it. They state, "its a common noise for these vehicles". I going Lemon Law on mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This one may be the nature of the beast when cold. I had 4 Cruze hit the same spot on the same road and make the same sound. 3 of 4 Cruze had a spare tire and jack in the trunk, 1 had rear disc and z link.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Montana did this for the entire time I owned it. I just ignored it and it never gave me a problem. I suspect the Cruze will be the same.


----------

